# what speed is my road bike?



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

I just purchased a vintage sirrus road bike and I have no idea what speed it is. The guy who sold it to me told me it was a 14 speed, but how can I find out for sure?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Count the number of cogs on the rear wheel and on the crank. Multiply the numbers.
A 14 speed will have 7 in the back and 2 in front.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

The cassette has 6 cogs and the crank has 1, so 12 speed?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No. 6*1=6.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

Nevermind, that would make it a 6 speed.. it looks like there are 2 cogs on the crank but it only sits on one, I can't shift to the oustide cog. I can post pictures if I sound confusing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

12 speed then, but it seems like your front derailleur needs service. Why can't you shift to the outside cog? Checks you can do:
1) Is the cable too slack? Is there a cable there btw?
2) Does the derailleur movement stop too early to lift the chain onto the large chainring?

Pictures are always a help on the interwebs.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

here is the crank.
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/?action=view&current=IMG_20101204_153348.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/IMG_20101204_153348.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/?action=view&current=IMG_20101204_153219.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/IMG_20101204_153219.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/?action=view&current=IMG_20101204_153251.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/IMG_20101204_153251.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

also, it has down tube shifters, and im not so sure what the left lever is used for. i know it moves the front derailleur but i haven't messed with it yet.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, biopace! 

The left shifter shifts the front. Thats a double front crank, if you cant shift to it, you need to make some adjustments/tune it up.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about cranks, is biopace any good?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

A lot of people bad mouth it, but there's nothing wrong with it. They are ovalized rings, and different from other ovalized rings. Ride it and see if you like it. The theory is that it'd reduce stress on the knees. 
Go to www.parktool.com to get help on how to maintain a bike, this will answer many questions on maintenance. Like in your other post, it is good to take it to a local shop and let them tune it up for ya. It'll be a wisely spent $60.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome, thank you guys.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like late '80's - early '90's in reasonably good shape. Biopace was the thing back in the day. Pulling back on the left lever should move the front derailleur and the chain to the big ring. You should be riding when trying this. If it does not work, get some help.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

front derailleur is too high. check parktools.com for instructions on how to get that set up properly.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Height*



cxwrench said:


> front derailleur is too high.


Probably, but if this crank position is where the chain rings are "small" then maybe not. The front derailleur cage should just barely clear the chain ring when it is at its "biggest" size.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

I just took it out for a spin, it works pretty well actually. I just had never messed with the left shifter until now. I don't believe the derailleur is too high, it sits right above the outer cog with less than 1/4 of an inch of clearance. I don't know if that is too high or not but it seems pretty close to me.

Do any of you know where I could possibly get close to cheap tires and wheels? And if I changed the wheels out would I have to get a whole new cassette?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

dustindashelves said:


> I just took it out for a spin, it works pretty well actually. I just had never messed with the left shifter until now. I don't believe the derailleur is too high, it sits right above the outer cog with less than 1/4 of an inch of clearance. I don't know if that is too high or not but it seems pretty close to me.
> 
> Do any of you know where I could possibly get close to cheap tires and wheels? And if I changed the wheels out would I have to get a whole new cassette?


Whats wrong with your wheels?
Get a good set of tires and ride it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A from Il said:


> Whats wrong with your wheels?
> *Get a good set of tires and ride it*.


I agree. With older bikes once you start 'upgrading' you'll face compatibility issues which translates into $$. 

If the hubs/ freewheel are serviceable and you want new rims, have your LBS overhaul the hubs and lace them to new rims*. While the bike is there, consider having it checked over - brake pads, lube/ tuning....

* Assumes 700c wheels.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

What is your price range for tires? And what size are your wheels? (700? 650? 27"? Other?) You can get cheap tires for like $12. But you'll probably want better than that if you want to enjoy your cycling experience. There's always lots of good deals on the web and you can get rather nice tires online for around $20 - $30.

Definitely take your bike into a shop and have them give it a tune up. $60 very well spent.

And you get Bike-Nerd points for the BioPace.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

The wheels are pretty rusty and the tires are worn out. I want a solid set of wheels and tires for it because this will be my main method of transportation. Everything else on it looks pretty much in good shape.

I don't have a price range I'm just kinda trying to figure out what would be good for this particular bike at reasonable prices. The tires say 700 20c.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

dustindashelves said:


> The wheels are pretty rusty and the tires are worn out. I want a solid set of wheels and tires for it because this will be my main method of transportation. Everything else on it looks pretty much in good shape.
> 
> I don't have a price range I'm just kinda trying to figure out what would be good for this particular bike at reasonable prices. The tires say 700 20c.


Judging from the photos, the wheels appear to be in good overall shape. Where's the rust—on the spokes? If yes, that could be removed easily with Scotchbrite, 000 steel wool or similar. A quick trueing, new rim tape, new tubes, new tires and you're set to roll. This bike has seen very little use.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not close*



dustindashelves said:


> I don't believe the derailleur is too high, it sits right above the outer cog with less than 1/4 of an inch of clearance. I don't know if that is too high or not but it seems pretty close to me.


1/4 inch of clearance is WAY too much. The cage should just barely clear the chain ring. One mm is something to aim for. The closer you can get the cage to the chain ring without it hitting, the better your shifting will be. Just remember that the chain ring is not round, so you have to have that minimal clearance when at the "highest" point of the chain ring as it goes around.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

How about taking a side shot of the bike. I'd love to see it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I have an enormous soft spot in my heart for old Specialized Sirrus' and Allez's! Looks like you have a nice one! I doubt you'll need to put very much money into it at all. True up the wheels, get some good tires, get a couple of water bottle cages and maybe some new shift cables and brake cables, tune it up and you'll have a bike that will serve you well for many, many years!


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

frpax said:


> I have an enormous soft spot in my heart for old Specialized Sirrus' and Allez's! Looks like you have a nice one! I doubt you'll need to put very much money into it at all. True up the wheels, get some good tires, get a couple of water bottle cages and maybe some new shift cables and brake cables, tune it up and you'll have a bike that will serve you well for many, many years!


all the cables are brand new, the wheels i guess arent in bad shape, just rust on the spokes. pretty much i just need new tires and tubes.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> How about taking a side shot of the bike. I'd love to see it.


<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/?action=view&current=IMG_20101204_131152.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/turbojugden/IMG_20101204_131152.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> 1/4 inch of clearance is WAY too much. The cage should just barely clear the chain ring. One mm is something to aim for. The closer you can get the cage to the chain ring without it hitting, the better your shifting will be. Just remember that the chain ring is not round, so you have to have that minimal clearance when at the "highest" point of the chain ring as it goes around.


you might as well be speaking chinese, what is a chain ring?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The gear that says biopace on it is your chain ring. 

In front you have chainrings, out back you have cogs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Terms*



dustindashelves said:


> you might as well be speaking chinese, what is a chain ring?


Chain rings are the big sprockets in front. Cogs are the small sprockets on the rear wheel.


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

TomH said:


> The gear that says biopace on it is your chain ring.
> 
> In front you have chainrings, out back you have cogs.


got ya.

it barely clears the chain ring then at the closest point, but i suppose there is still enough room to move it down a little more. but is it neccessary?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope you ain't winding us all up with your apparent lack of knowledge here Dustin. That's an OK bike. Put some air in the tires and ride it. Next you can rite in about the fit.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*don't make any adjustments to this bike yourself*

Take it to a bike shop and have them do it or at least ask their opinion. You need to talk to somebody who can really show you what and how to do it. Among other things, if this bike is set up for you, its really to large of a frame. Really, take it to a bike shop and ask their opinion. Expect to spend $30 or $40.00 bucks. Maybe they won't even charge you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a nice looking (and large!) bike. Thanks for posting.

I agree that you should bring it to your LBS and ask them to critique fit and give it a once over. It's hard to tell from pics alone, but the bike looks to be in good condition, so you might just get away with lubing the chain and heading out on the road. Enjoy!!


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Hope you ain't winding us all up with your apparent lack of knowledge here Dustin. That's an OK bike. Put some air in the tires and ride it. Next you can rite in about the fit.


Not at all, I needed a bike for commuting to work and everywhere else I need to be. I bought it for that sole purpose and have no knowledge of road bikes aside from how to jump on it and ride. This is a new found hobby though, id really like to further my knowledge.

As far as fit, I'm a pretty tall guy. I'm 6'2" and the frame is 62 cm. My crotch sits about 2-3 inches above the top tubing.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

dustindashelves said:


> Not at all, I needed a bike for commuting to work and everywhere else I need to be. I bought it for that sole purpose and have no knowledge of road bikes aside from how to jump on it and ride. This is a new found hobby though, id really like to further my knowledge.
> 
> As far as fit, I'm a pretty tall guy. I'm 6'2" and the frame is 62 cm. My crotch sits about 2-3 inches above the top tubing.


OK Dustin, I believe you. everything you need to know is online. the single best resource is here:

http://sheldonbrown.com/home.html

the bike is likely a little too big, but you can probably make it work for you. work on getting saddle height right.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Probably, but if this crank position is where the chain rings are "small" then maybe not. The front derailleur cage should just barely clear the chain ring when it is at its "biggest" size.


dohhhh...forgot about 'bio pace'...you're correct!


----------



## dustindashelves (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

dustindashelves said:


> I don't know anything about cranks, is biopace any good?


I used to race with Biopace cranks on three of the four different bikes I used to race on back in the mid to late 80's. They worked exceptionally well. In fact now that I'm 38, my cadence is a bit lower and I sometimes wish I had a set again. Here's what the late, great, "Bicycle Guru" Sheldon Brown said about Biopace in this link:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html


----------

